# SSD oder anderes Problem ?



## VIRUS114 (31. Oktober 2011)

Guten Tag 

plage mich mit folgendem Problem habe oft Bluescreens pro Tag immer 1-3 IRQL NOT LESS OR EQUQL eben.
Am Freitag hatte ich beim Straten nun die Fehlermeldung das eine Datei beschädigt ist und ich die Windows CD neu 
einlegen und den PC neu starten soll.
Nach dem 30 versuch habe ich aufgeben , meinen alten PC angeworfen und im Internet nach einer löseung gesucht.
Dort hieß es die festplatte einfach an den alten PC anschließen und windows so reparieren , SSD also ausgebaut an alten PC
angebracht und nichts funktioniert so wie beim neuen PC eben auch.
Nun habe ich einfach meine 1 TB S ATA festplatte benutzt und somit ohne Probleme Windows 7 aufspielen können.
Zum testen ob die SSD defekt ist habe ich Bulletstorm installiert und es hat ohne probleme funktioniert.
Am 3 tag aber also ich League of Legends spielen wollte hatte ich wieder meinen ersten IRQL NOT LESS OR EQUAl 
bluescreen und 1 stunde später wieder einen absturtzt (nur nicht sicher ob mit bluecreen oder nicht).

Mein System: 
Xigmatek Midgard Window
 700 Watt BeQuiet E8-700W Straight Power
 Asus M4A89TD Pro/USB3
 AMD® Phenom II X4 970 3.5GHz
 Alpenföhn Brocken
 8GB RAM DDR3 G-Skill 
 1GB GTX560 TI
 1.0TB Festplatte S ATA
 120GB SSD OCZSSD2 - 2VTXE




In der Windows Ereignisanzeige steht: 

Habe eine Zeile pro fehlermeldung frei gemacht wegen der übersicht

Absturtz Nr.1 

Name der fehlerhaften Anwendung: rads_user_kernel.exe, Version: 0.0.0.0, Zeitstempel: 0x4e4a75fc
Name des fehlerhaften Moduls: rads_user_kernel.exe, Version: 0.0.0.0, Zeitstempel: 0x4e4a75fc
Ausnahmecode: 0xc0000005
Fehleroffset: 0x000b8614
ID des fehlerhaften Prozesses: 0xb5c
Startzeit der fehlerhaften Anwendung: 0x01cc974dd901ee7b
Pfad der fehlerhaften Anwendung: F:\lol\League of Legends\RADS\system\rads_user_kernel.exe
Pfad des fehlerhaften Moduls: F:\lol\League of Legends\RADS\system\rads_user_kernel.exe
Berichtskennung: 175fda3d-0341-11e1-9148-bcaec58cbc90

Das System wurde zuvor am &#8206;30.&#8206;10.&#8206;2011 um 22:55:55 unerwartet heruntergefahren.

Das System wurde neu gestartet, ohne dass es zuvor ordnungsgemäß heruntergefahren wurde. Dieser Fehler kann auftreten, wenn das System nicht mehr reagiert hat oder abgestürzt ist oder die Stromzufuhr unerwartet unterbrochen wurde.

Überwachungsereignisse wurden vom Transport gelöscht. 0

Es konnte keine kleine Speicherabbilddatei von der vollständigen Speicherabbilddatei erstellt werden.

Der Computer wurde nach einem schwerwiegenden Fehler neu gestartet. Der Fehlercode war: 0x0000001e (0xffffffffc0000005, 0xfffff88009217d60, 0x0000000000000000, 0x0000000000000000). Ein volles Abbild wurde gespeichert in: C:\Windows\MEMORY.DMP. Berichts-ID: .


Absturtz Nr.2 

Das System wurde zuvor am &#8206;31.&#8206;10.&#8206;2011 um 00:10:58 unerwartet heruntergefahren.

Der Computer wurde nach einem schwerwiegenden Fehler neu gestartet. Der Fehlercode war: 0x0000000a (0x0000000000000084, 0x0000000000000002, 0x0000000000000001, 0xfffff8000308a370). Ein volles Abbild wurde gespeichert in: C:\Windows\MEMORY.DMP. Berichts-ID: 103111-19796-01.

Das System wurde neu gestartet, ohne dass es zuvor ordnungsgemäß heruntergefahren wurde. Dieser Fehler kann auftreten, wenn das System nicht mehr reagiert hat oder abgestürzt ist oder die Stromzufuhr unerwartet unterbrochen wurde.

Überwachungsereignisse wurden vom Transport gelöscht. 0

Der Dienst "DHCP-Client" ist vom Dienst "Ancillary Function Driver for Winsock" abhängig, der aufgrund folgenden Fehlers nicht gestartet wurde: 
Ein an das System angeschlossenes Gerät funktioniert nicht.

Der Dienst "DNS-Client" ist vom Dienst "NetIO-Legacy-TDI-Supporttreiber" abhängig, der aufgrund folgenden Fehlers nicht gestartet wurde: 
Ein an das System angeschlossenes Gerät funktioniert nicht.

Der Dienst "TCP/IP-NetBIOS-Hilfsdienst" ist vom Dienst "Ancillary Function Driver for Winsock" abhängig, der aufgrund folgenden Fehlers nicht gestartet wurde: 
Ein an das System angeschlossenes Gerät funktioniert nicht.

Der Dienst "Netzwerkspeicher-Schnittstellendienst" ist vom Dienst "NSI proxy service driver." abhängig, der aufgrund folgenden Fehlers nicht gestartet wurde: 
Ein an das System angeschlossenes Gerät funktioniert nicht.

Der Dienst "Arbeitsstationsdienst" ist vom Dienst "Netzwerkspeicher-Schnittstellendienst" abhängig, der aufgrund folgenden Fehlers nicht gestartet wurde: 
Der Abhängigkeitsdienst oder die Abhängigkeitsgruppe konnte nicht gestartet werden.

Der Dienst "IP-Hilfsdienst" ist vom Dienst "Netzwerkspeicher-Schnittstellendienst" abhängig, der aufgrund folgenden Fehlers nicht gestartet wurde: 
Der Abhängigkeitsdienst oder die Abhängigkeitsgruppe konnte nicht gestartet werden.

Der Dienst "SMB-Miniredirector-Wrapper und -Modul" ist vom Dienst "Umgeleitetes Puffersubsystem" abhängig, der aufgrund folgenden Fehlers nicht gestartet wurde: 
Ein an das System angeschlossenes Gerät funktioniert nicht.

Der Dienst "SMB 1.x-Miniredirector" ist vom Dienst "SMB-Miniredirector-Wrapper und -Modul" abhängig, der aufgrund folgenden Fehlers nicht gestartet wurde: 
Der Abhängigkeitsdienst oder die Abhängigkeitsgruppe konnte nicht gestartet werden.

Der Dienst "SMB 2.0-Miniredirector" ist vom Dienst "SMB-Miniredirector-Wrapper und -Modul" abhängig, der aufgrund folgenden Fehlers nicht gestartet wurde: 
Der Abhängigkeitsdienst oder die Abhängigkeitsgruppe konnte nicht gestartet werden.

Der Dienst "NLA (Network Location Awareness)" ist vom Dienst "Netzwerkspeicher-Schnittstellendienst" abhängig, der aufgrund folgenden Fehlers nicht gestartet wurde: 
Der Abhängigkeitsdienst oder die Abhängigkeitsgruppe konnte nicht gestartet werden.

Das Laden folgender Boot- oder Systemstarttreiber ist fehlgeschlagen: 
AFD
AsIO
DfsC
discache
NetBIOS
NetBT
nsiproxy
Psched
rdbss
spldr

Der Winlogon-Benachrichtigungsabonnent <GPClient> war nicht verfügbar, um das Benachrichtigungsereignis zu verarbeiten.

Bei DCOM ist der Fehler "1084" aufgetreten, als der Dienst "ShellHWDetection" mit den Argumenten "" gestartet wurde, um den folgenden Server zu verwenden:
{DD522ACC-F821-461A-A407-50B198B896DC}

Bei DCOM ist der Fehler "1084" aufgetreten, als der Dienst "EventSystem" mit den Argumenten "" gestartet wurde, um den folgenden Server zu verwenden:
{1BE1F766-5536-11D1-B726-00C04FB926AF}

Bei DCOM ist der Fehler "1068" aufgetreten, als der Dienst "netman" mit den Argumenten "" gestartet wurde, um den folgenden Server zu verwenden:
{BA126AD1-2166-11D1-B1D0-00805FC1270E}

Bei DCOM ist der Fehler "1068" aufgetreten, als der Dienst "netprofm" mit den Argumenten "" gestartet wurde, um den folgenden Server zu verwenden:
{A47979D2-C419-11D9-A5B4-001185AD2B89}

Bei DCOM ist der Fehler "1084" aufgetreten, als der Dienst "WSearch" mit den Argumenten "" gestartet wurde, um den folgenden Server zu verwenden:
{7D096C5F-AC08-4F1F-BEB7-5C22C517CE39}

Bei DCOM ist der Fehler "1084" aufgetreten, als der Dienst "WSearch" mit den Argumenten "" gestartet wurde, um den folgenden Server zu verwenden:
{9E175B6D-F52A-11D8-B9A5-505054503030}


Nun 5x
Der Dienst "Netzwerklistendienst" ist vom Dienst "NLA (Network Location Awareness)" abhängig, der aufgrund folgenden Fehlers nicht gestartet wurde: 
Der Abhängigkeitsdienst oder die Abhängigkeitsgruppe konnte nicht gestartet werden.

2x
Der Winlogon-Benachrichtigungsabonnent <GPClient> war nicht verfügbar, um das Benachrichtigungsereignis zu verarbeiten.



So das ist alles bin mir nun nicht 100% sicher ob die SSD ab und zu Probleme macht und somit eben für die Probleme sorgt zur zeit habe ich 
nur Firefox , league of legends, TS3 Steam und MSI Afterburner auf der SSD.

OCZToolbox habe ich mir auch besorgt dort habe ich bei meiner SSD folgende Info erhalten:


SMART READ DATA

	Model Number	: OCZ-VERTEX2
	Serial Number	: OCZ-063MVV9LB653J4LW
	WWN		: 5-e8-3a-97 f7127805c

	Revision: 10
	Attributes List
 1: SSD Raw Read Error Rate Normalized Rate: 120 total ECC and RAISE errors
 5: SSD Retired Block Count Reserve blocks remaining: 100%
 9: SSD Power-On Hours Total hours power on: 1939
 12: SSD Power Cycle Count Count of power on/off cycles: 695
	171: SSD Program Fail Count Total number of Flash program operation failures: 0
	172: SSD Erase Fail Count Total number of Flash erase operation failures: 0
	174: SSD Unexpected power loss count Total number of unexpected power loss: 74
	177: SSD Wear Range Delta Delta between most-worn and least-worn Flash blocks: 0
	181: SSD Program Fail Count Total number of Flash program operation failures: 0
	182: SSD Erase Fail Count Total number of Flash erase operation failures: 0
	187: SSD Reported Uncorrectable Errors Uncorrectable RAISE errors reported to the host for all data access: 0
	194: SSD Temperature Monitoring Current: 30 High: 30 Low: 30
	195: SSD ECC On-the-fly Count 	Normalized Rate: 120 
	196: SSD Reallocation Event Count Total number of reallocated Flash blocks: 0
	231: SSD Life Left Approximate SSD life Remaining: 100%
	241: SSD Lifetime writes from host Number of bytes written to SSD: 1088 GB
	242: SSD Lifetime reads from host Number of bytes read from SSD: 2752 GB


Dabei kann doch 174: SSD Unexpected power loss count Total number of unexpected power loss: 74
nicht normal sein oder ? 

Was glaubt ihr welches Problem mein PC hat ?

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen 


MFG


----------



## Zukane (31. Oktober 2011)

Neu aufsetzen?^^

Bluescreens lassen sich schlecht wegmachen. Soviele sind auch nicht normal.


----------



## VIRUS114 (31. Oktober 2011)

Ich setzte das system jeden monat neu auf nur es bringt nicht.
Ich baue die SSD nun aus und warte ab ob es besser wird oder nicht.


----------



## Soulii (31. Oktober 2011)

ssd + bios = aktuelle firmware drauf?

welchen treiber verwendest du ?


----------



## Soulii (31. Oktober 2011)

liesmich :

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/188733-solved-reproduzierbarer-fehler/page__p__3148453__fromsearch__1&#entry3148453


----------



## yves1993 (31. Oktober 2011)

Kannst du mir pls sagen wie die diese Ereignisanzeige erstellt hast?

Ich checks nie diese DMP Files auszulesen, das ist alles viel zu kompliziert mit diesen Windows Symbols etc und es würde mir eventuell auch helfen. Habe zum Teil den gleichen BSoD wie du und noch einen anderen. Habe übrigens das gleiche MB wie du und ebenfalls ne OCZ Vertex 3 120GB...

Ich denke aber nicht dass es an der SSD liegt, bisher hatte die nämlich keine Probleme. Es ist sicher irgendein Treiber der defekt ist, das Problem ist ich hab kp wo ich sehen kann welche Treiber ich alle drauf habe bzw wo ich nach Updates suchen könnte. <.< Bin grad ziemlich ratlos.


----------



## VIRUS114 (31. Oktober 2011)

bei Programme / Dateien durchsuchen einfach Ereignisanzeige reinschreiben und da auf Ereigniss anzeige lokal


----------



## Dagonzo (31. Oktober 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Habe übrigens das gleiche MB wie du und ebenfalls ne OCZ Vertex 3 120GB...


Er hat eine Vertex *2* nicht *3*!

@TE


----------



## VIRUS114 (31. Oktober 2011)

Sende den PC nun zurück an Snogard die werden sich um die Probleme kümmern müssen 

danke an alle


----------



## Soulii (31. Oktober 2011)

na wenn der mal nicht einfach so zurück kommt...

/e 

http://board.snogard.de/viewforum.php?f=54


----------



## VIRUS114 (31. Oktober 2011)

@Soulii

Ich hab da extra angerufen und der sagte mir die machen das , testen ihn irgendwie 8 stunden oder mehr mit irgend welchen Programmen 
hab ihm am telefon gesagt was ich so für probleme habe und er hat mich auch gleich mögliche fehler gesagt.
Wenn da etwas defekt ist tauschen die sachen aus.
Ich mach mir keine sorgen ^^


----------



## Jelais99 (31. Oktober 2011)

Es kann durchaus an der SSD liegen. Jedenfalls deutet viel darauf hin. Wenn ich mich recht errinner gab es einige Gerüchte über hohe Ausfallraten der Vertex 2 Modelle.


----------



## VIRUS114 (15. November 2011)

So ich hab meinen PC bald wieder hab ihn ja zurück zu Snogard gesendet zur Reparatur.

Folgendes wurde behoben:

gt.CL;
- CPU-Kühler wurde ausgetauscht.
- VGA wurde ausgetauscht.
- Testinstallation, Heaven BM u. Burn-in-Test erfolgreich
 durchgeführt.

Ma gucken ob er wieder ohne Probleme läuft ^^

Weiß einer was gt.CL heißt ?

Google konnte mir nicht helfen ^^


MFG


----------



## Dagonzo (16. November 2011)

VIRUS114 schrieb:


> Weiß einer was gt.CL heißt ?
> 
> Google konnte mir nicht helfen ^^


Dürfte ein Snogard interne Sache sein.
Bei CL fallen mir spontan zwei Dinge ein. Ein mal beim Arbeitsspeicher CL8, CL9 usw. oder was ich als wahrscheinlicher ansehe, dass CL für Checkliste steht.


----------



## VIRUS114 (17. November 2011)

ok danke dir


----------



## Sugarwarlock (17. November 2011)

VIRUS114 schrieb:


> Ich setzte das system jeden monat neu auf nur es bringt nicht.
> Ich baue die SSD nun aus und warte ab ob es besser wird oder nicht.



Was zum... Warum? Ist schon ein wenig lächerlich/paranoid.


----------

